# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Aos Administradores

## Jorge Neves

Bom dia

Gostava que me explicassem o porquê de o meu "Username"estar correcto para aceder ao "Forum",receber "MPs" e não para enviar ou reencaminhar as ditas "MPs",dando-me como erro o "Username" incorrecto...estranho não :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: 
Grato pela atenção

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  a todos

Pese embora,não tenha tido feedback da parte da administração e dos seus moderadores  :Admirado: ,isto depois de 94 visualizações  :yb665: ,consegui hoge enviar MPs.
Gosto de dar o benefício da dúvida,pois em nada nesta vida se pode agradar a "Gregos" e "Troianos",mas está aqui mais um exemplo da forma de ser e estar da equipa deste "Forum" (devem ter achado não valer a resposta),que de forma lenta,mas irreversível,vão cavando a sua sepultura.
Um bem haja a todos.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> a todos
> 
> Pese embora,não tenha tido feedback da parte da administração e dos seus moderadores ,isto depois de 94 visualizações ,consegui hoge enviar MPs.
> Gosto de dar o benefício da dúvida,pois em nada nesta vida se pode agradar a "Gregos" e "Troianos",mas está aqui mais um exemplo da forma de ser e estar da equipa deste "Forum" (devem ter achado não valer a resposta),que de forma lenta,mas irreversível,vai cavando a sua sepultura.
> Um bem haja a todos.
> 
> Jorge Neves


Olá Jorge

Respeito a sua insatisfação em relação a esta situação, mas logo que vi esta sua mensagem fui ao seu perfil de forma a ver o que se passava e corrigir a mesma.
Efectivamente nada de estranho se passava, e de imediato contactei quem de direito para ver se haveria algo que nao estivesse bem.
Fico grato de que a situação se tenha resolvido e possa usufruir de todas as beneces que o forum lhe proporciona, apesar de infelizmente serem muito poucas.
Quero lhe publicamente pedir desculpa por, apesar de se ter resolvido o seu problema, nao lhe ter sido comunicado a resolução do mesmo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  Jorge Neves  :Olá: 

Não consigo entender o seu problema.
Será que existe mais algum membro identificado com o mesmo problema?

O sistema como compreenderá é baseado na informática, e o tratamento dos privilégios dos membros é a todos igual de acordo com a sua classificação de membro. Se existe algum problema com o seu registo, esse problema existirá certamente com todos os Membros Identificados de REEFFORUM.

Mais uma vez, agradecia que Membros Identificados de REEFFORUM se pronunciassem, indicando se têm ou não o mesmo problema que o amigo Jorge diz estar a ter. 

Confesso que pessoalmente nem sequer estou a entender qual é o problema.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> dando-me como erro o "Username" incorrecto...


Jorge

o Campo '*Nome de Usuário do(s) Destinário(s)*' estava devidamente preenchido?

É que caso não esteja, surge a seguinte mensagem:




> Nome de usuário de desinatário inválido. Por favor, pressione o botão voltar, digite o nome de usuário corretamente e tente novamente. Clqiue Aqui para Ver a Lista de Membros


Reparem no 'Clqiue'... não seria 'Clique' ?  :yb665: 
Reparem no 'desinatário'... não seria 'destinatário' ?  :yb665: 
Reparem no 'corretamente'... não seria 'correctamente' ?  :yb665: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá  Jorge Neves 
> 
> Não consigo entender o seu problema.
> Será que existe mais algum membro identificado com o mesmo problema?
> 
> O sistema como compreenderá é baseado na informática, e o tratamento dos privilégios dos membros é a todos igual de acordo com a sua classificação de membro. Se existe algum problema com o seu registo, esse problema existirá certamente com todos os Membros Identificados de REEFFORUM.
> 
> Mais uma vez, agradecia que Membros Identificados de REEFFORUM se pronunciassem, indicando se têm ou não o mesmo problema que o amigo Jorge diz estar a ter. 
> 
> Confesso que pessoalmente nem sequer estou a entender qual é o problema.



 :Olá:  Júlio Macieira

Nos passados dias 3 e 4,não consegui que as MP por mim enviadas em resposta às recebidas,seguissem para os destinatários,recebendo como resposta o meu "Username" ser inválido.
Como tal fui a secção de membros e o meu nome não constava da lista.
Só no dia 7 tudo voltou à normalidade...explicações não tenho,até porque não tenho problemas com o meu sistema informático...resta-me o vosso  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: 
De qualquer dos modos e para que não hajam dúvidas,já sou crescido de mais para inventar ou brincar com coisas sérias.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> 
> Jorge
> 
> o Campo '*Nome de Usuário do(s) Destinário(s)*' estava devidamente preenchido?
> 
> É que caso não esteja, surge a seguinte mensagem:
> ...



 :Olá:  Ferrer

Estava...mensagem:"Username" inválido.
Simples e inesplicávelmente,não constava da lista de membros e paradoxalmente o meu "Username" servia para aceder a tudo o resto.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## António Vitor

um bug...
palavra que os informáticos usam para dizer que os erros é do sistema...

óbviamente que o erro foi do programador...
mas também pode ser do sistema...mas é raro acontecer...

no meio de um's e 0's um 1 muda para 0, no meio de toda a informação no servidor..
basta isso
 :Big Grin: 

depois fax uma correcção e fica tudo bem, se o servidor tiver controlo de paridade...

tem de existir controlo de paridade nos multibancos por exemplo...senão era...problemático...

estes forums já estão programados, é tipo windows, já está feito... 
é adquirir e usar, mas por vezes surgem bugs...inesperados...calculo que seja o caso.

por isso andava tudo com medo do ano 2000...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> um bug...
> palavra que os informáticos usam para dizer que os erros é do sistema...
> 
> óbviamente que o erro foi do programador...
> mas também pode ser do sistema...mas é raro acontecer...
> 
> no meio de um's e 0's um 1 muda para 0, no meio de toda a informação no servidor..
> basta isso
> 
> ...


Olá António Vitor  :Olá: 

Admito que sim. Que possa ser um bug na programação.
Por isso questionei "Membros Identificados" como é o teu caso, para que informem se têm o mesmo problema.

Não coloco em questão se é ou não verdadeiro o problema apresentado pelo companheiro Jorge. O que coloco em causa é simplesmente se esta a acontecer com mais alguém.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Esse problema já me aconteceu mas apenas ocasionalmente uma vez ou outra. Resolvi facilmente seleccionando o texto, copiando e iniciando de novo o envio de MP. Pode ter a ver com demorarmos alguns minutos a escrever o texto e quando fazemos enviar haja expiração de qualquer coisa (sessão, variáveis, etc.), por exemplo...  :SbOk3:

----------

